# Would Mike's tapes help me?



## kimmy71 (Dec 13, 2002)

I posted a message under "ibs,paxil,panic" that describes what my ibs is like...but as I said in that post...I think its the anxiety about the "what if's" that's causing me the most distress. My thought for the day...If someone threw a brick at my head and gave me amnesia...would I still suffer like this? lol


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2001)

Hi,I just have to get set straight on this...You're worried about taking paxil but you'd be okay if your doctor threw a brick at your head?







LouLou


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

IBSpainkiller, did you read the post on behaviroal treatments for IBS on the main discussion forum?That is one thing Mike's tapes adddress, they can lower IBS related anxiety and anxiety in general, but also ALL the symptoms of IBS too. Lowered anxiety is actually a side effect of the HT for IBS. They can actually hhelp to normalize stool consistency and pain and bloating ect..They can help to calm the brain gut axis and help the brain and the gut communicate better, giving a person less symptoms and more control.I would not bash my head there are better ways. LOL


----------



## kimmy71 (Dec 13, 2002)

Thank you Eric....I am definetely going to order the cd's and give them a try probably within the next 3 weeks. This really is an amazing sight. I've read stuff here for hours! Thanks for your response and Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Your welcome IBS Paniker, let us know when you get them and how it goes. I think you will be pretty happy with them and this route.







Merry Christmas to you also.







This is something you might want to read also. This is a public website on HT for IBS, from a UNC Doctor.







www.ibshypnosis.com


----------



## agr8chick (Nov 21, 2002)

Hi Everyone, another member of the Paxil club checking in....I've been taking it (Paxil CR 12.5) for 3.5 weeks now (for GAD and mild depression)and have to say that the depression is almost gone and the anxiety is just starting to improve a little. I still get anxious but I'm not quite as jumpy. I've noticed even some little things have changed. For example, my 7 month old son is just starting to creep/crawl and sit up and before I would have had pillows encircling his body in case he would fall over so he wouldn't get hurt and today I noticed that I'm more inclined just to let him figure the whole thing out on his own (on well-padded carpet). I remember thinking today that I couldn't believe it wasn't making me nervous. Gosh, I hope that made sense!The only bad thing (maybe) about the Paxil is I have been really constipated since starting the Paxil. It got progressively worse. I did notice that I switched to the clear Citrucel around the same time I started the Paxil, so I switched back to the regular orange stuff three days ago and finally last night and today has been the first time in a while I wasn't constipated, so it's hard to tell if it's the Paxil, Citrucel, or none of the above. Any input on this? I should mention I have predominently C-type, but when I get super constipated, I get tremendous pain and cramps, and within a few hours I go from C to D, so I really try to avoid being constipated!Sorry if this is TMI.







Lauren


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

Hi ibspan,I can vouch for the helpfulness and effectiveness of self-hypno. It's a good way to go if you're looking to get some relief from your symptoms.About those "what if's". If they do happen, you'll be better prepared to deal with them if you can get some control of your anxiety... no?







Take care, Evie


----------



## kimmy71 (Dec 13, 2002)

Thank you all for your replies...I am going to order Mike's tapes!


----------

